# Thieves steal van with 12 sealed coffins



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/free/20121023poland-thieves-steal-van-sealed-coffins.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Bet that was a surprise!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Misplaced transit to Simon Orne?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

but how awesome would it have been if one just "sat up"!! Karma! Love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess they weren't haunters or they would have kept the coffins.


----------

